

America 2.0 (by Denny K Miu) - dennykmiu
http://www.lovemytool.com/blog/2008/11/that_one.html

======
brk
Good perspective. The next 4 years will be interesting, at the very least.

------
Maro
Appending "2.0" to everything is not very creative.

~~~
dennykmiu
I agree. However, it is really how I feel. Today is not just about electing a
new President, it is also about recognizing that America has changed. The old
politics of spiting the electorates among various groups really doesn't work
anymore. Anyway, I can go on and on about how emotional and inspired I feel
... a sense of renewal and do-over.

------
anthonyrubin
Can we please not turn HN into reddit?

~~~
dennykmiu
I hope my article doesn't come across partisan. I am not. I am just a
struggling entrepreneur who is un-connected with the bigger community. Last
night was a great night, even for technologists.

------
shawndrost
love my tool? seriously?

~~~
dennykmiu
It is an online community site for networking professionals who share their
first hand experience with both open source and commercial monitoring tools.
Most people have gotten over the initial bias and seems to like the name. It
is memorable, at least.

------
petergroverman
I love that image...where did that come from?

~~~
dennykmiu
I actually didn't know at first, since I found it on another site. Then a
reader points it out to me and I have added the proper reference. It is a
great piece of artwork.

<http://www.patrickmoberg.com/>

